# Where to fill my CO2 canister?



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I live by Person Airport. Anyone know where the best place is to get my Canister filled?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Camcarb is the best I find in Toronto, they fill it on the spot too.

If you are lazy like me, you can bring it into Mississauaga BA or other hydroponic store, they will exchange the cannister for you but it's like double the price of Camcarb.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Norwood Fire Extinguishers is the place to go.

They are slightly cheaper than Camcarb, also.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I'll check them out.


----------

